# Wilhelmshaven?



## Szaven (2. Juli 2008)

Moin,

ich wollt mal wissen ob es hier Leute aus Wilhelmshaven und näherer Umgebung gibt.

Habe grade erst wieder angefangen Rad zu fahren und bin auch erst nachdem ich aufgehört habe hier her gezogen. Ich habe also keine Ahnung was man hier alles so machen (oder auch nicht) kann.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## mucho (9. August 2008)

hallo
ich komme ab dem 1.9. zum marine stützpunkt in wilhelmshaven und nehme vllt mein mtb mit. dann könnten wir sonst zusammen die umgebung erkunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m3ister (9. September 2008)

*meld* WHV´ler


----------



## D-Noiser (28. Juni 2010)

auf grund dessen, das dieser thread sied jahren nicht genutzt wurde bin ich zwar nicht großer hoffnung aber versuche es trotzdem...
eigentlich wohne ich in Brake aber weil ich in whv arbeite und meine freundin in friedeburg wohnt suche ich ortskundige mtbler mit den man mal nen paar trails unsicher machen kann..

lg michse


----------



## Folki (29. Juni 2010)

Das "geografische Ostfriesland" (zwischen Emden und WHV) scheint hier massiv unterrepräsentiert zu sein!


----------



## D-Noiser (29. Juni 2010)

Folki schrieb:


> Das "geografische Ostfriesland" (zwischen Emden und WHV) scheint hier massiv unterrepräsentiert zu sein!



scheint mir auch soo.. habe das we mindestens 2 canyons und 3 cubes gesehen... aber war leider mit dem auto unterwegs... sonnst hät ich se angesprochen... aber scheint keiner hier zu sein


----------



## Folki (29. Juni 2010)

Ich komme ursprünglich aus dem Niemandsland dazwischen,  aber gegen die Region is HH ja geradezu ein MTB-Mekka! Mag u.a. an der reinen "Menschenmasse" liegen.
Sollte ich mal mit MTB in der gegend unterwegs sein werde ich aus reinem Mitleid mal bei dir vorbeischauen


----------



## D-Noiser (29. Juni 2010)

da bin ich ja froh... aber zumindest kann ich mich drüber weg trösten das es ab dem 16. in die alpen geht


----------



## Folki (29. Juni 2010)

Eben erfahre ich, dass ich am 17ten ind er Region bin! Also - Alpen absagen und Bier kaltstellen


----------



## D-Noiser (1. Juli 2010)

sry aber die 400km alpen x sind mir wichtiger... im august gern..


----------



## OldenBiker (5. Juli 2010)

Moinsen,

in Wilhelmshaven musst Du lange suchen, um ein paar Trails zu finden.

Um den Banter See sind ein paar. In wie weit der Rest noch vorhanden ist, weiss ich leider nicht (sind mittlererweile 20 Jahre vergangen, seit ich in WHV gewohnt habe).

Falls Du aber mal ein paar Kilometer in kazf nehmen kannst, komm doch mal Sonntags um 13:00 zum Niedersachsendamm an die Schleuse in Oldenburg.

Alternativ ist da noch der Mittwoch um 18:00 Uhr in der Lambertistraße bei Buhl-Bikes.

Am besten mal in unser Forum schauen.

Ich selbst fahre auch einfach mal so weiter weg (Dammer Berge,Wiehengebirge, Harz ...). Einfach mal auf meiner Website nachschauen.

Ich kann aber auch mal vorbeikommen, für 'ne gemeinsame Tour durch WHV (wenn mein Bike wieder OK ist).

Gruß
OlddenBiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfandpirat (7. September 2011)

moinsen...
ich bin der daniel aus belin und verbringe maine fraizait hier oben..
kann mir von euch jemand sagen ob es hier trialer gibt in der umgebung???
mfg ich


----------



## See-R (5. Januar 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=614613

LG Richard


----------

